# ** Deer Hunting **



## SouthDakotaPred (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I just wanted to tell everybody a little story about deer so we were driving about clark,South Dakota about 5 in the morning to go deer hunting for the weekend and we havent seen nothing for about 2 hours so i got out with my gun while some of my buddies were walking across some hills and they scare a couple of bucks out of there and a doe and i dropped all three deer and i the happiest person in the world them were my first three deer i had ever got and everybody was just mad at me because they didn't even get a shot off it was funny they told me i had to clean the deer but i guess it wasnt that bad!!

Good Deer hunting story right!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess I didn't know that party hunting was legal in SD.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm confused....did you shoot the deer at 5 am or 7 am (both possibly before shooting hours).


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I guess some people just have way too much time in the day that they can just make up random junk to post here.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

:eyeroll:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

East River Rifle season doesn't open for another 11 days. Either you are an idiot slob poacher, a horrible pot-stirrer, or about 11 years old.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I do question the legality of your hunt, just like everybody else. I am wondering if you are Delta Force or Seal Team Six?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

From the SD Game and Fish website:



> The big game license does not allow a licensee to kill a big game animal for
> another hunter except for designated shooters for blind or quadriplegic hunters
> who have obtained a special permit from the GFP License Offi ce in Fort Pierre.


So unless your buddies are blind or quadriplegic and you have a special permit, you sir, are a poacher. And you have the nerve to come on a hunting site and brag about it.

Either that or you are one of those internet commando types who sits behind a computer and brags about crap that they don't really do.

Either way, *YOU FAIL!!!*

huntin1


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

[quote="huntin1"*YOU FAIL!!!*

[/quote]

:thumb:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I think enough has been said on this one. :roll:


----------

